# FREE CAULKING,AND STUCCO REPAIR,PATCHING



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

<span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage"><span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage">Mills & Sons Stucco LLC. is offering summer spacial, FREE CAULKING, AND STUCCO PATCHING with any exterior paint job, also can take care of all interior projects as well. I can perform stucco/Drywall patches, install flashing, Replace damaged Wood, including termite damaged, and all work comes with a warranty.

I Look Forward To Doing Business With You!

John Mills
850-288-1020 [email protected]


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

bump.. thanks for the nice work you did for me this week. Looks good.


----------



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

:thumbup:bump


----------

